# new here one question about the range??



## lock stock and barrel (Mar 26, 2008)

one question...
I shoot at a range which is open 9am til sunset... No range master..
and alot of times I'm out there alone. the range is off the beaten path at the end of a country road.
do any of you carry at the range ?? is that concidered good range eticate?? mostly shooting rifles but now more hand guns..
what do you think??
lsb


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

My range is indoors and in a metroplitan area of Southern California. Most of the ranges around here post signs that say " No holstered weapons allowed." At my range the sign reads "No holstered weapons unless you are LE or CCW". So they don't even want a holstered weapon on the premises. On the range, for open practice (other than a closed class for example) no drawing from the holster is allowed, CCW or not. When the LE come in (mainly Border Patrol and Sheriff) they close off one of the two rooms for those guys so they can draw if they want.

At the big outdoor range in one of the canyons north of LA, same deal. Holstered firearms allowed for LE only and no one (including LE) is allowed to draw/shoot from the holster.

I'm guessing it's pretty standard everywhere, but then again I live in California and we're pretty squeezed when it comes to firearms.

I believe it's a safety thing, mishaps being more likely to occur coming in and out of a holster.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a GREAT forum!

Although I agree with Wyatt about mishaps hapenning with holstering or unholstering a firearm..I also feel that it's more safe for the firearm to be on the person when clearing the range. If I'm at my outdoor range and we clear it...I would rather that everyone have it in a holster on their person than be on a table supposedly unloaded. That's just my feelings on the subject though...many others would prefer it another way I'm sure...

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Hello and welcome to a GREAT forum!
> 
> Although I agree with Wyatt about mishaps hapenning with holstering or unholstering a firearm..I also feel that it's more safe for the firearm to be on the person when clearing the range. If I'm at my outdoor range and we clear it...I would rather that everyone have it in a holster on their person than be on a table supposedly unloaded. That's just my feelings on the subject though...many others would prefer it another way I'm sure...
> 
> -Jeff-


That's a good point. What are the rules at your range? Do they allow holstered weapons, for example when they clear the firing line? Or is it pretty much a no-no?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to shoot at a non monitored range much like what you describe. I would have a pistol holstered on me when changing targets down range. I never practiced shooting from a holstered weapon there mostly because I didn't want someone walking in on me and seeing me do it then they want to do it and possibly cause an unsafe situation. Being no one was there to watch people doing anything and there was no cell service out there let alone any other type phone it just made sense to be as safe as one could be. If someone got hurt it would be a really long ride on old curvy country roads to get help. Where I live now make it possible for me to shoot at home. I've built up a pretty nice range to shoot both long guns and pistols. I still wont practice a holstered shot without someone there...Just in case.

If there's no posting saying you can't have a gun on your hip then I don't see why you can't but you might want to think abut trying to practice drawing and shooting somewhere more monitored.:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> That's a good point. What are the rules at your range? Do they allow holstered weapons, for example when they clear the firing line? Or is it pretty much a no-no?


The outdoor place I speak of is not a "range" but more of a place where people can legally shoot outdoors. The actual range that I go to in Iowa DOES allow holstered firearms (and it's even prefered), and in either location I still feel that it's the safer route to go. Nobody has any fingers/hands anywhere near a firearm...it's secured on the hip.

-Jeff-


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

lock stock and barrel said:


> one question...
> I shoot at a range which is open 9am til sunset... No range master..
> and alot of times I'm out there alone. the range is off the beaten path at the end of a country road.
> do any of you carry at the range ?? is that concidered good range eticate?? mostly shooting rifles but now more hand guns..
> ...


I shoot at a range that is set-up in a similar manner. I always carry when I am there, and if I am there alone and intend on walking down to the 300 yard target line, I usually take my rifle with me. It's too far to get back in a hurry if someone pulls up in a vehicle, and there would be nothing to stop them from picking up my gun(s) and leaving. Or worse, picking up my gun(s) and shooting.

There were several murders in Florida many years ago, all done in an area (near a swamp?) where folks would go to informally target shoot. After killing the person, they would take his guns and vehicle, and use both in criminal activities.

As long as carrying a loaded weapon on the range was not prohibited, I'd do it at all times, and screw etiquette.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*No Range Master*

I shoot most of the time at the Ft. Bliss Rod and Gun Club, in El Paso. Most
of the time I am the only one on the pistol range so I carry my gun in a 
holster. If an accident should occur, there is always someone in the club
house who could render aid or call for assistance.

However, the public shooting range in Las Cruces, New Mexico is about
10 miles west of town. Often I go there and there is no other human
being withing a couple of miles of the range. If a person had an accident 
there, he or she would be SOL until someone just happens to drive in.
It could be a day or two before someone shows up. Also, I get paranoid
and wonder if someone might show up just to cause me harm and steel my
firearms. For that reason I don't like to go there alone.

On the other hand, I too have been to shooting ranges where
drawing from a holster is prohibited. Although it seems like doing so might
open up the chance of having an accident, has anyone actually seen
such an accident? Or has anyone even heard of such an accident
happening?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

lock stock and barrel said:


> one question...
> I shoot at a range which is open 9am til sunset... No range master..
> and alot of times I'm out there alone. the range is off the beaten path at the end of a country road.
> do any of you carry at the range ?? is that concidered good range eticate?? mostly shooting rifles but now more hand guns..
> ...


Our Range (outdoors) is open 24/7 to members. Dark time practice and training is even possible. We occasionaly find fresh mountain lion track in the soft dirt so tend to keep something loaded and close at all times. We have 6 bay's isolated by 10 to 15 ft high berms on 3 sides for handgun use. The bay's allow an individual or group to setup various practice drills including drawing moving and shooting with or without barriers. The rifle ranges out to 300 yds. are a bit more conventional.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Our Range (outdoors) is open 24/7 to members. Dark time practice and training is even possible. We occasionally find fresh mountain lion track in the soft dirt so tend to keep something loaded and close at all times. We have 6 bay's isolated by 10 to 15 ft high berms on 3 sides for handgun use. The bay's allow an individual or group to setup various practice drills including drawing moving and shooting with or without barriers. The rifle ranges out to 300 yds. are a bit more conventional.
> 
> :smt1099


That sounds like one sweet range!


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The outdoor place I speak of is not a "range" but more of a place where people can legally shoot outdoors. The actual range that I go to in Iowa DOES allow holstered firearms (and it's even prefered), and in either location I still feel that it's the safer route to go. Nobody has any fingers/hands anywhere near a firearm...it's secured on the hip.
> 
> -Jeff-


Where is the range at that you go too. I am also from Iowa and am curious if the range is close enough to me to make a trip there.

I just started shooting last year at Blackhawk Park in Cedar Falls.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

skippy783 said:


> Where is the range at that you go too. I am also from Iowa and am curious if the range is close enough to me to make a trip there.
> 
> I just started shooting last year at Blackhawk Park in Cedar Falls.


The outdoor place that I normally shoot at is known (atleast by everyone I know) as "The Pit". It is located in North Liberty. The indoor range (which also has an outdoor area) is located in West Liberty (West Liberty Gun Club). WLGC is only open 1-5pm to the public on Saturdays and Sundays, hence the reason why I always shoot at the pit 

-Jeff-


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

At the range I shoot at people carry holstered weapons all the time even practice draw and fire drills, of course the range is my front yard.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> That sounds like one sweet range!


If I can remember on the 5th of April, I will take some pictures from the Archery Range which overlooks the handgun bays so you can see just how nice it is.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

My range is outdoors and lightly used during the week (Only one there most times) which is the times I go as a retiree. I usually carry a gun in a holster while there but I don't practice drawing and firing. I carry it when I go downrange and leave unloaded firearms on the table, especially when I'm shooting at a hundred yards.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i conceal carry at my range. i run several mags through my carry gun load and re holster it.then i practice w/my other guns.the range marshals are all fine w/it. they all open carry while working.its no big deal at all,but then again i live in Texas.:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> If I can remember on the 5th of April, I will take some pictures from the Archery Range which overlooks the handgun bays so you can see just how nice it is.
> 
> :smt1099


:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------

